# Movies with Goats in them!



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Not having cable tv has provided me with the opportunity to watch A LOT of movies/tv series. Then I noticed that many of them have goats as extras or mention a goat in some strange quote.

Here's a list I started. Please pitch in as you spot more of them in Hollywood!

* "M" - means a goat was mentioned

A Long Kiss Goodnight
Blood Diamond
Zoro
Men who Stare at Goats
Tenacious D (M-pick of destiny!)
The Black Death
Top Gear (M)
The Bucket List ( M )
Best Defense
The Lone Ranger
Goats
All of the Robin Hoods
The Help ( M )
The Three Amigos
Couples Retreat


That's 15 so far! How many more are there?!!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

This a good one. I don't watch TV either just Movies. After getting our girls I realized we only have 1 movie with a goat in it;

Captain Corelli's Mandolin


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Heidi


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pirates of the Caribbean
The Hobbit


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The sound of Music has a goat in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The Taylor Swift 'Mean' music video has a goat in it


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

In the world of movies, it was always considered that the best movies had a chicken in them. The more I enjoy movies however, the more I notice that the movies I like the most, always seem to have a goat! 

Great thread


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Life of Pi. 3 goats in an enclosure and one was used to feed the tiger.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a fun episode on Andy Griffith where a billy goat eats dynamite and the guys try to lure him safely out of town without upsetting him.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jurassic Park 
Django Unchained
Hidalgo (might have goats... I know it has camels  )

I like how in almost all the movies that have goats in them that are set in the 1800's or so they have Boer goats.... I guess the producers don't care about being historically correct. lol


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, that was my first comment with Django...did they really not take two seconds to see what kind of goats were around in 1858? I guarantee they weren't adorably fat redheads!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Just watched The Princess Bride and my daughter spotted some goats 

Dragonheart is another fave


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I just finished watching "Lone Survivor" with Mark Wahlberg. The movie is loaded with goats. A herd of goats actually proves to be the undoing of a special forces op.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Most movies dont get the type of goat right. I just watched

Glory

tonight (movie about the all black regiment with Ferris Boler(?) lol And they had a goat in the camp. Was an Alpine Nubian cross with horns.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The wolverine has a goat in it. Just finished watching it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

_Stardust_ has one of the best goat scenes in any movie ever when a witch drives a goat-drawn chariot. This is a truly great movie even without the goat scene. Highly recommend! 








The Shirley Temple version of _Heidi_ has a goat butting scene that is even better in instant replay mode: 





*And if you can get your hands on it, every person here should watch Artois the Goat*


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's not a movie, but there are a few episodes in the tv show How I Met Your Mother with a Nubian in it, and the show Community also had a goat in it, also a Nubian.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Robinson Crusoe has goats in it..........the 1997 version


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

_Easy Rider_ has a scene at a commune where there are goats inside the house laying on the living room floor. Pretty good movie, but not recommended for kids.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Warm bodies has a heard of goats. & a couple of them try to follow the zombie it's a silly movie but I liked it!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

An old musical Seven brides for Seven brothers has several baby goats in it


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

In the movie Willow, a sorceress gets turned into a goat for a period of time. She even talks with a 'goat accent', regularly bleating, "W-w-willow!"

Good movie for its time. I am sure after people have watched LOTR, it'll seem hokey. But it can entertain you for a few hours if you get past that!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't believe I forgot to mention _Hoodwinked_ and the mountain goat who was "prepared"!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Two more for you! Thanks for all of the awesome additions to the list!!

"The Great outdoors" with John Candy M-mentioned a goat

"Just go with it" with Adam sander, a goat in a background scene


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

"National Lampoon's Senior Trip" had an alpine/nubian cross goat in a hotel...


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Cowboys and Aliens has a scene with goats. Some where boer crosses, I found that kinda funny!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

I just bought Cowboys and Aliens, just for the goats hahaha!

And Last night's presentation, "Body of Lies" with DiCaprio, has some goatie extras!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

The latest:

The Age of Dragons

Opening scene has a couple of Alpines walking by


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Jurassic Park - T-Rex food.
Last years Doritos Super Bowl commercial


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> There's a fun episode on Andy Griffith where a billy goat eats dynamite and the guys try to lure him safely out of town without upsetting him.


"The Loaded Goat" - Love that episode! The one thing that bothers me though, is that the goat's "angry" bleat is actually a distressed or "I'm hurt" bleat and they repeat it OVER and OVER. It drives me bananas.

"The Borrowed Baby" episode from The Adventures of Robin Hood has a goat in it - think it's an Alpine.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

There's an episode of "I Love Lucy" that has a goat in it - when they're on Ricky's European tour and have to sleep in a barn somewhere in Italy.


----------



## PaydownGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Cold Mountian


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights. If you watch the special feature, Cary Elwes is holding a little nubian kid almost the whole time.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I just watched _A Kid for Two Farthings_ (1955). It's a strange movie about a little boy who buys a one-horned baby goat thinking it's a unicorn and can grant wishes. It has a sad ending, but it's a sweet movie.

My avatar is of my all-time favorite actor, silent star Buster Keaton. This still is taken from a short titled "The Goat." It does not have an actual goat in it though. Another short, "Daydreams," has a scene where Buster is shipped back home to the country in a mail truck after his failed attempt to "make good" in the city. There's a big white goat in the mail truck with him.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Game of Thrones has goats in almost every episode. The goats are even referred to as being a delicacy for only the privileged and being very valuable as dual purpose animals.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

When did it say that? Even the Wildlings have goat herds, and Shagga and Timmet mentioned goats a few times, inferring that even the Hill tribes have herds of goats. If anything, they're extremely common, at least in Westeros. The Free Cities don't seem to have nearly as many, though most of them tend to have a wider palate. Ghiscari in particular prefer dog.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I apologize your grace, I must have misunderstood the implications made by the quote........" One tribe steals a goat from another tribe, and thousands die". I also thought Khaleesi had a taste for goat. The gods of the realm must have misled me in an attempt to embarrass me and expose my lack of knowledge of GoT, please accept this goat as my offering for forgiveness in the eyes of gods and men. Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I was genuinely asking. I just finished reading the 5th book and don't remember much of anything about goats save for a few choice comments aimed at Tyrion and a ton being owned by Wildlings along with several in small villages.

I didn't pay too much attention to Danaerys. I get that she's only 14, but so is Jon Snow and he's managed to muck things up a lot less than she has (I presume you haven't read the books and will avoid any spoilers). If she did say it, I missed it.

I'm base-born myself, though with all the kings running about, what's one more "Grace" added to the pile?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

"Our Family Wedding" has a goat disrupt the wedding near the end of the show.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I was just joking. I have only seen the HBO series, actually I watched season 4 then went back and watched 1 thru 3. I had no idea Dany and Jon were 14.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

By the way, if you are a member of goat spot. You are a high born by default. It is in the terms.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know if it has been mentioned, and it isn't a movie but there was an episode of Hart of Dixie where Zoe and Wade get stuck in a barn with some boer goats during a thunderstorm.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Great indie film titled "Goats" starring David Duchovny and Keri Russell. The film has an awesome Alpine pack goat with huge horns, and many other goats. Good movie too.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm as low-born as it gets. Didn't know me father or me mother. Were Westeros the US, I'd be a Flowers, maybe a Sands (LA born).

The Hobbit: Desolation had a few adorable young Boers in Bjorn's barn.


----------

